# Detroit....Not the Prettiest, But CHEAP



## DuHastMich (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know what came over me, but I was reading about the bullshit happening in Detroit where like 78,000 houses are for sale and stuff. So, one Google search led to another, and I wound up on Zillow.

I searched from least to most expensive, and I swear I'm blown the fuck away. Dude, I just contacted a realtor about a 3 APARTMENT home for $550. Normally would pull $1400+ in monthly rent. And there are literally shitloads of these houses.

Granted, the crime is through the ceiling. Taxes aren't probably high. So if I bought like, say, 3 of these just to use for permanent squats, do I have anyone down for revamping them, fortifying them and hanging for free for, like, ever?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 19, 2014)

Will I get killed while dumpster diving?

A 3 apartment home with a purchase price of $550?

I bet the crack there is top notch.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 19, 2014)

Honestly, we'd probably get killed signing the papers at the realtor place. Dumpsters are probably empty since poverty is running rampant in the city serving as the headquarters for GM (makes sense, right?).

Crack is probably a hot commodity, so I'd expect the jank crack would go for $100 a crumb - go for some of the better cut, and you'll need to pawn the house you just bought.

My thought was to get about 2-3 of these grouped together, move about 20 anarchists and other radicals in them, and see if we can get Detroit's economy moving that way. If not, we'd have 3 killer houses to cook some dope up lol. (average 911 response time in Detroit as of now: 58 minutes, plenty of time to close up shop and bail).


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 19, 2014)

The price is oh so reasonable and almost within reach. 
I do have a preference for warmer climes and an utter
Lack of appreciation for violent people/cities/hoods.
I hear there isn't a grocery store in city limits. I'm 
Almost certain there are people here who are undeterred
And would go in on something like this.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice meme.

And yes, I do agree with you. The entire flux of Detroit is pretty much fucked. So, having said that, I say we go ahead and skip this idea unless anyone that doesn't mind buying Kevlar wants to join me. I imagine I should add reinforced steel doors, bulletproof glass and other PPE would be necessary.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 19, 2014)

There are other places in the country where land is cheap and a little more conducive to survival. Acreage even. Maybe not $500, but still cheap. Find somewhere you can park your bus, pan your gold and grow your veggies. I'd rather 10 tents on 5 acres than 10 sleeping bags in 1000 square feet.


----------

